# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 4)



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2018)

*What is your greatest strength and How does it help you as a Woodworker?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2018)

I have fairly large shoulders, and strong legs.
Helps me push a big jointer and get thick shavings

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 21, 2018)

*persistence ... and the desire to be poor all the time *

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2018)

Confidence in my own abilities and vision. Can't is not a word in my vocabulary....

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 21, 2018)

Patience first, sometimes it takes a while to get the desired result. Then a close second would be _flexibility _to deal with those unexpected events that make you change directions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 21, 2018)

Was once my memory, but now I can't remember anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

My ability to find wood for free and find tools at good prices. Both you have to have to do wood working. Some wood comes from pallets, some from logs that I mill into lumber, some from logs that I chunk up for turning stock. Tools I constantly look for at auctions, craigslist, the shops I go to for work, etc. I am a hopeless tinkerer, that helps me in many many ways. The ability to find wood and tools cheap and restore tools cheap allows me to do a hobby that I love without spending a ton of cash. Those are good attributes to have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 21, 2018)

Desire to learn all things related to wood. Not that it's gonna happen but I will keep learning till I can't think anymore. lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 21, 2018)

Procrastination...I always have a project that needs to be finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## John Brock (Jan 21, 2018)

Greatest would be "Kaizen" or constant, incremental improvement

There are several ways to approach this. 
In no particular order:

I'm no in a hurry to get things done anymore
If a design or an idea doesn't feel quite right, it's time to re-think it
If I'm a little tired and my concentration isn't great, it's time to turn off the power tools and grab the broom
If a tool isn't where I need it to be when I need it, consider rearranging the workstation
Never think of anything as being completed. Be willing to improve designs and process.
My dad used to tell me that every project takes three things:

Time
Money
Inclination
Generally, any two of those are pretty easy to come by. 
The third can be elusive.
Wait for all three to align, then push ahead.
Sage advice that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2018)

John Brock said:


> Greatest would be "Kaizen" or constant, incremental improvement
> 
> There are several ways to approach this.
> In no particular order:
> ...


John your axiom reminds me of a saying we had in the military; you can have it fast; you can have it cheap; you can have it good...... pick any two, ya can't have all three

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2018)

I guess if I have a super power, it's visualizing and making things out of waste wood....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2018)

For me it's probably my mechanical ability, it;s allowed me to be able to afford equipment/tools and restore machines I would not otherwise be able to afford which allows me to do new and different things in the shop that interest me.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> For me it's probably my mechanical ability, it;s allowed me to be able to afford equipment/tools and restore machines I would not otherwise be able to afford which allows me to do new and different things in the shop that interest me.



I would've thought you would mention the fact that you can turn a zillion pens a year! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m incredibly stubborn... not sure how that helps with woodworking, but I’m determined to find out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 21, 2018)

Organizational and collection skills. I've accumulated a fair amount of wood and tools, and they are all neat and tidy. Now I need to operationalize my workshop to a much greater degree! Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 21, 2018)

I am able to create and not compare my creations to YOUR museum pieces but I want to improve on what I can do

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 22, 2018)

Curiosity, maybe.

Both a strength and a weakness. Gives me new things to try out - but more new things to try out before I really understand the old new thing I was trying out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 22, 2018)

God is my greatest strength, as I continually screw up more than the year before. I am reminded in the end it matters little if performed in love and knowing salvation means everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 23, 2018)

My legs are probably my greatest source of strength. It helps me walk and run and chase Paxton around

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2018)

I have this incessant drive to try and conquer new things. It is what led me from flat work to woodturning to knife making. Before woodworking it was drawing -one picture published and sold through Record Bar if any of you remember that chain, Trumpet, guitar... Next will probably be forging and engraving within the knife realm. Now I just need to find a way to start combing them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 27, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> I have this incessant drive to try and conquer new things. It is what led me from flat work to woodturning to knife making. Before woodworking it was drawing -one picture published and sold through Record Bar if any of you remember that chain, Trumpet, guitar... Next will probably be forging and engraving within the knife realm. Now I just need to find a way to start combing them...



I have that same problem but then I refer you to my answer


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> I have this incessant drive to try and conquer new things. It is what led me from flat work to woodturning to knife making. Before woodworking it was drawing -one picture published and sold through Record Bar if any of you remember that chain, Trumpet, guitar... Next will probably be forging and engraving within the knife realm. Now I just need to find a way to start combing them...



I think they call it ADHD...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 28, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> I have this incessant drive to try and conquer new things. It is what led me from flat work to woodturning to knife making. Before woodworking it was drawing -one picture published and sold through Record Bar if any of you remember that chain, Trumpet, guitar... Next will probably be forging and engraving within the knife realm. Now I just need to find a way to start combing them...



Scott,

If you want, I can hook you up with my friend Ross for a day. He's been making knives for about 15 years and has a forging club in Pittsburgh PA he associates with. He lives in Pike county PA along the southern Wayne county border, about 1.5 hours from you. He's 1 mile south of Interstate 84. Einhorn is his handle name in the knife world...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Scott,
> 
> If you want, I can hook you up with my friend Ross for a day. He's been making knives for about 15 years and has a forging club in Pittsburgh PA he associates with. He lives in Pike county PA along the southern Wayne county border, about 1.5 hours from you. He's 1 mile south of Interstate 84. Einhorn is his handle name in the knife world...


That’s awesome. I may take you up on that when Ready to start down that path. I still have to rewire the shop in the spring before I dive into anything else


----------

